# Racycle



## 47jchiggins (Oct 5, 2015)

Picked up this Racycle Model No. 150 on my way home from T Town, I know nothing about it, just that it was cool with that massive chainring. 

Please provide some info on this........also picked up a Gendron Wheel Co. bike from the same individual, posted separately.

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## 47jchiggins (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for those who sent PM's on this bike. I plan to keep this one, I realize it is not what I usually collect, but it was too cool to pass up.

Does anyone have info on this Model 150? There is some info on the 170 out there but nothing on the 150. My wheels are steel, I have seen pictures of these with wood wheels........grips, pedals, seat.....whats original and what isn't ? Do they have a serial No.?

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't like to be so blunt, but you ask for it: you paid for this very desirable bike and have you done any Effin research? Things like this take research and time...sorry if I cross the line here but do some homework, you just bought it!


----------



## comet (Oct 5, 2015)

Isn't asking questions on here research?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 5, 2015)

You are right, I must appologize for my last post...just trying to wrap my head around buying a very collectible bicycle not knowing anything about it...


----------



## 47jchiggins (Oct 5, 2015)

OldSkipTooth said:


> I don't like to be so blunt, but you ask for it: you paid for this very desirable bike and have you done any Effin research? Things like this take research and time...sorry if I cross the line here but do some homework, you just bought it!




No need to apologize......not sure if your asking if I did any research before or after purchase. 

There was no research prior to purchase as I just happened on the bike. I actually went to look at a couple post war bikes he was interested in selling when he showed the me Racycle (first one I'd ever seen).  

I realize that spending several hours scouring the internet doesn't necessarily qualify for research, but I have been doing exactly that and hoping someone on this forum would be kind enough to share what information they have. 

Todd


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Todd, awesome bike! Unfortunately I can't offer any help here but there are at least a couple guys here who have some Racycle knowledge that should be able to help. This is one of the few TOC bikes on my hit list. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rebel_56 (Oct 5, 2015)

Another awesome bike buddy.. research or not we all live by the same saying, the best time to buy is when you see it. For sure someone will help yA out with what you need to know. Killer bike man.


----------



## Wcben (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok..... Here we go, great Pacemaker you have!  That's a 1910 Racycle Pacemaker, the handlebars are correct Kelley's, the extension stem was relatively rare, the grips have been replaced.  The pedals look original, the steel wheels were an option, looks like the correct rear sprocket, what is that hub.  It kinda looks like the black color was laid over the "Racycle Blue" but there had to be some decent masking around the handpainted name on the downtube and the worlds fair decal on the seat tube.... Who knows? There could be some of the original striping under that black paint too!  There should be nickelled "spears" on the front forks, may still be there under that black paint.

The s/n is on the bottom of the crank hanger, probably under that paint, do a search for Racycle here, and spend a couple of hours reading the posts, feel free to ask any ?'s, I've had mine for 28 years now and been doing research almost every day for the last 5.... I'll help anyway I can.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 5, 2015)

It appears to have the Musselman armless coaster brake.
Manufactured 1908-1918.


----------



## filmonger (Oct 6, 2015)

Very Cool - Interesting color next to the Crank Hanger....Serial No should be on the Crank hanger under that Black paint. Clean it up a bit and put a glass to it - or Macro on your phone and blow it up. Keep in mind Serial no's are helpful to Us here on the cabe as well. So we look forward to seeing your's. Also, Pull your Seat stem and have a look in the Down Tube - sometimes they used to put info on the bike in this tube. Long shot but you never know.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 6, 2015)

That's a great find - good for you!  This is from the 1910 catalog.


----------



## vuniw (Oct 6, 2015)

Beautiful bike! Enjoy it


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 6, 2015)

Geez, what an idiot for buying a bike anyone of us would kill for! Ha! I kid, i kid! Amazing bike! As Shawn said, i got nothing except I want one also! Gonna get it road worthy and ride it?


----------



## mike j (Oct 6, 2015)

Fantastic score, for not knowing anything about that bike, you knew enough to grab it. Good for you. That sucker has a tremendous amount of manhood.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Oct 6, 2015)

I buy bikes (and other stuff) without knowing exactly what it is. I know enough not to pass it up. Very cool bike! I'd love to own one like that!


----------



## 47jchiggins (Oct 6, 2015)

filmonger said:


> Very Cool - Interesting color next to the Crank Hanger....Serial No should be on the Crank hanger under that Black paint. Clean it up a bit and put a glass to it - or Macro on your phone and blow it up. Keep in mind Serial no's are helpful to Us here on the cabe as well. So we look forward to seeing your's. Also, Pull your Seat stem and have a look in the Down Tube - sometimes they used to put info on the bike in this tube. Long shot but you never know.




Thanks for all the response, attached is the sn 43519, took nearly an hour to remove all the petrified grease !

Interesting how they applied their paint, first primer, then black, silver and blue as a final coat. I assume the blue was somewhat transparent to give the blue an iridescent look.

Please let me know where this sn fits in.

Also included some addl pics after several hours of cleaning and removing some of the black paint covering the blue. The hardest part is knowing when to say WHEN !

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## Wcben (Oct 13, 2015)

Todd, sorry, been quite busy here.... Here is the re-creation of the decal on your seat-tube as we discussed, if you were to scale it down so that it was the same height as the original, it is pretty spot-on.....





Btw, I think its cool that some of the original box striping has survived and come back to light.... Here is a couple of pics of my favorite restoration job, if you look at the down tube, you can see a section around the hand painted logo that was left un-touched whereas the rest was completely restored...


----------



## 47jchiggins (Oct 14, 2015)

Wcben said:


> Todd, sorry, been quite busy here.... Here is the re-creation of the decal on your seat-tube as we discussed, if you were to scale it down so that it was the same height as the original, it is pretty spot-on.....
> 
> View attachment 243074
> 
> ...




No worries Ward, thanks for posting these pics. Your bike looks incredible, especially since your were able to restore around the original Recycle script !

Todd


----------



## Wcben (Oct 14, 2015)

Ohhh... I wish that Racycle was mine, it's just my favorite (until mine is done that is)...a friend did that one!!



47jchiggins said:


> No worries Ward, thanks for posting these pics. Your bike looks incredible, especially since your were able to restore around the original Recycle script !
> 
> Todd


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 27, 2015)

Nice Racycle! Love seeing all original mystique.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 27, 2015)

Seat clamp is obviously wrong and saddle pad has been "re-done" rather amateurishly. A proper clamp and a better saddle top
and you're in business.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 27, 2015)

Clamp like this…..I may have one?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 27, 2015)

sometimes bikes have a way of attracting parts to themselves


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 27, 2015)

Larmo63 said:


> Clamp like this…..I may have one?




Who did your seat for you?


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 28, 2015)

The Sager factory did it originally.

It's real.


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 28, 2015)

That's an original saddle?? holly mackerel, that's amazing!! Did it go with the bike?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 28, 2015)

Larmo's got good chit!


----------



## Wcben (Oct 28, 2015)

LARMO'S roadster is a truely beautiful collection of vintage and a whole lotta heart and dedication all wrapped up in an outstanding package!....


----------



## olderthandirt (Nov 6, 2015)

do not touch that red stitching ,Porsche Aston Marton ,Bently,Jaguar all make a big deal over there red stitching in there super hi end versions of there Autos


----------



## filmonger (Nov 6, 2015)

I think it is kind of cool - a little Frankensaddle.....


----------

